# Work on welder



## churchjw (Dec 21, 2014)

Got some time in the shop today.  The first thing was to repair the cable shield on my Lincon 225 TIG.  I was disappointed that the cloth cover only lasted two years.  I only do bench welding so its not like it is dragged to job sites. I covered it with expandable braided sleeve.  It is very abrasive cut and resistant but I am watching it to see how it does around the heat.






Next I built a short stand to get the welder up off the bench and to add a drawer to hold supplies.






I wish every weld I did looked like this.





Sometimes my welds look like crap but sometimes it actually works.

Finally I made an overhead arm to hold my torch lead up off the floor and out of my way. It swings at the end so I can put it where I need it.  The blue bungee cord lets it flex and can be let out to give me more lead. It also swings in for storage.








Jeff


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice job. I like the hanger for the leads.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 21, 2014)

​SWEET !!!!


----------



## Malave16 (Jan 4, 2015)

I have one of those welders. Best thing i done to it is going with a water cooled torch. I went with a ck. I got my welder with the ready cart, so i used the drawer space to add the water cooler. Total i have like 100$ into the cooler. Heres some pics of the build. I also added some fans to the radiator


----------



## churchjw (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the post I never though of building a cooler myself but this looks doable.  When I upgrade torches I might do this. 

Jeff


----------



## n3me51s (Jan 10, 2015)

Great job! Stand looks nice and looks very effective! Super sweet! If I may give a bit of advice with aluminum welding... that crater at the end of you weld will end up stress cracking. When you come to the end of the weld, drop the amperage slowly as the puddle cools if you have a foot pedal while feeding just a bit of filler rod. If you don't have a foot pedal back over the weld just a bit and run the arc back over the weld for a quick second so the puddle cools. Again your stand looks great!


----------



## churchjw (Jan 10, 2015)

I am working on my endings.  The 2 pics with the large craters are in the middle of the welds.  I keep going till the end of the plate.  Will it cause the cranking if I continue the weld filling the crater in?  I still have problems getting the puddle started and spanning the parts, constant rod dipping, and the ending, but I am getting better.  

Thanks,
Jeff


----------

